# gel au bout de 30 min d'inactivité



## jamess (19 Février 2004)

Hello everybody
J'ai bien regardé dans le forum et j'ai rien trouvé qui parlait de gel de l'UC
Si je laisse mon G4 allumé sans rien en faire, au bout de 30-40 min, l'ecran se gèle, la souris bouge mais impossible d'ouvir le DD, ou faire un redémarrage, rien ne se passe. ça m'oblige a pousser le tout petit bouton en dessous de celui de démarrage et tout reprend comme si de rien n'était.
J'ai passé drive10,techtool3,virusbarrier et tous ce petit monde me dit
"ok cool, il se passe rien, pourquoi tu nous appelle"
dois je faire un reset de la carte mere?
la pile est elle morte?
mettre le feu?
HHEEELLLLPPPPP

j'ai un G4/733 DD40Go 512Ram une carte pour rajouté des ports usb et le modem branché dessus pour qu'il ait un port a lui tout seul

si quelqu'un a une soluce, je suis preneur. Merci


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2004)

Il gèle au moment de se mettre en veille profonde ou pas ?


----------



## jamess (19 Février 2004)

non, justement, j'ai viré des preferences le fait de s'endormir
meme avec l'econimiseur d'ecran, il gele
je viens d'essayer de faire un reset sur la CM, et vu que tu as repondu rapidement, je sais pas encore si ça a fait qqchose ou pas


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2004)

Reset de la pram aussi... c'est venu soudainement ou après une install, un changement ?


----------



## jamess (19 Février 2004)

c'est pas bete la pram, mais meme sous OSX 10.2.8?
les problemes ont commencé avec mon sagem800 usb
au debut, il etait sur un hub et j'ai mis une carte usb apres
et c'est quand je n'etais pas connecté au ternet et qu'il s'est mis a figé, la ça m'a foutu les boules, virus, structure du volume qui part en sucette.......je me suis posé toute les questions possible.
depuis que j'ai posé c'te satané question, je surf, j'arrete, je joue, je reviens sur le forum, et là pas de plantage.
je vais essayé tout de suite de zapper la pram, au pire ça lui fera pas de mal


----------



## jamess (19 Février 2004)

a y es, c'est fait j'ai zapper la ram
je vais me promener et je laisse l'ordi ouvert,on verra bien si ta soluce aura été gagante

see you soon


----------



## jamess (19 Février 2004)

bon, je suis parti de chez moi a 19h, je reviens a 21h et l'horloge est figée a 20h30
zapper la pram,techtool3,drive 10, carte mere initialisée....
je vois qu'un clean install
je desepere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















si vous avez d'autres idées...........


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2004)

Mais c'est le sagem c'est clair, tu y pourras pas grand chose je crois non ?
Y a un sujet de 15 pages dans le forum internet sur ce modem non ?

Moi avec le speed touch ça va, mais faut que j'enlève l'application diagnostic du dock, que je ne fasse pas de veille profonde et que ne débranche pas le modem à chaud.


----------



## jamess (19 Février 2004)

je vais essayer en le débranchant et on verra bien
merci quand meme, c'était sympa de s'interreser a la chose
si c'est ça je reviens le dire aussi sec


----------



## naas (20 Février 2004)

jamess a dit:
			
		

> si c'est ça je reviens le dire aussi sec


alors c'est revenu ?


----------



## jamess (20 Février 2004)

et oui, le modem sagem800 en usb fait planter
j'ai tout réinstallé en faisant correctement les choses: désinstalle du modem, installe du dernier driver du modem: ça plante
2h ordinateur allumé sans activité et modem débranché, ça marche
donc résultat, l'usb pour un mac en adsl, c'est cause de probleme
merci a jaipatoukompri qui m'a donné qqs trucs et l'idee d'aller voir le forum internet qui parle du sagem

a bientot


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2004)

> donc résultat, l'usb pour un mac en adsl, c'est cause de probleme
> merci a jaipatoukompri qui m'a donné qqs trucs et l'idee d'aller voir le forum internet qui parle du sagem



De rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je le répète, j'ai le fameux speed touch usb raie manta et je ne n'ai pas de pbs si je prends quelques précautions.


----------



## jamess (20 Février 2004)

oui mais tu as toujours le "si je prends quelques précautions" et c'est un peu dommage pour une technologie comme celle là de ne pas etre a 100% nickel


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2004)

C'est clair, mais un modem en usb c'est une aberration de toute façon.


----------



## jamess (20 Février 2004)

d'un autre coté quand t'y connais rien et qu'on t'offre un pack qui va bien (tiscali pour pas les nommer) ben tu prends, et apres tu regarde les prix des ethernet, tu te dis que l'usb c'est pas mal


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2004)

Idem


----------



## naas (23 Février 2004)

jamess a dit:
			
		

> d'un autre coté quand t'y connais rien et qu'on t'offre un pack qui va bien (tiscali pour pas les nommer) ben tu prends, et apres tu regarde les prix des ethernet, tu te dis que l'usb c'est pas mal


comme tout le monde
on essaie d'abord le gratuit
et quand on est emmer..bété alors on passe a l'ethernet
et on ne le regrette jamais
comme quoi des fois
manu passé de zyxel usb a... ethernet gratuitement, merci l'incompatibilite panther sur le driver usb


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

Essaye de voir si l'option "réactiver quand le modem detecte une sonnerie" dans pref systeme &gt; econnomiseur d'energie &gt; onglet options est bien décochée.
Il me semble avoir vu des sujets ou cette option posait des problmes.


----------



## jamess (23 Février 2004)

oui il est bien décoché
L'ordinateur allumé, modem branché et connecté      =&gt; gel apres environ 2h
L'ordinateur allumé, modem branché mais non connecté=&gt; gel apres environ 2h
L'ordinateur allumé, modem débranché donc non connecté=&gt; aucun gel

je viens d'écrire a tiscali pour voir ce qu'il me propose comme soluces mais j'y crois qu'a moitié


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

Un truc tout bete: j'ai vu que tu avais ajouté une carte USB pour brancher le modem dessus.
As tu essayé de brancher ce modem sur un port USB d'origine?


----------



## jamess (25 Février 2004)

Comme je me souvenais plus de ce que ça faisait en le branchant tout la nuit en direct et voila le superbe message au reveil:

Veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur.Maintenez la touche de demarrage enfonçée pendant plusieurs secondes ou bien appuyez sur le bouton de réinitialisation.

meme message en anglais/français/allemand/chinois et se termine par ceci:

        FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

la je reste perplexe. J'ai envoyé une réclamation a tiscali il y a 2 jours, on verra bien ce que ça donne


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2004)

Un joli kernel panic quoi...
Bon si le modem etait branché en direct sur un port USB d'origine, ca sent le driver foireux ca...
Quelle version du driver utilise tu?

Si c'est la derniere il doit s'agir de la 2.0.9.
J'ai vu quelqu'un sur macadsl qui disait que la  2.0.8  fonctionnait bien... Tu peux deja essayer ca...


----------



## jamess (25 Février 2004)

je vais désinstallé le 2.0.9 et essayé le 2.0.8
ça tombe bien, je fais une partie de warcraft3 ce soir avec un pote
je tiens au courant. merci


----------



## jamess (29 Février 2004)

bon meme essai avec un modem ethernet et meme resultat
il va y avoir du formatage dans l'air
merci a tous de m'avoir quand meme bien aidé. Voila la reponse de tiscali:
Cher Abonné,
Nous avons bien reçu votre message et nous vous en remercions.
Vous avez souscrit à notre offre Pack ADSL et nous vous en remercions.
Comme vous avez pu le constater sur notre site, notre offre pack est basée sur le modem Sagem, nous n'en proposons pas d'autre.
Si vous souhaitez utiliser un modem Ethernet, il vous appartient alors d'en faire l'acquisition par vos propres moyens.

a bon entendeur, pour tous les autres renseignez vous bien avant, faite pas comme moi a vouloir aller trop vite


----------

